# Solved: HP Director won't start



## Virago981 (Nov 30, 2006)

HP director will not start. I can get it to open using the {ALT}{SPACE} work around but when the window opens there is nothing in it but the blue background.
It also displays the IE Script error:
line: 94
file://C:\Program Files\HP\Digital
Imaging\bbfe\director\director2.htm

I have removed IE ver.7, uninstalled then reinstalled HP software and loaded the patch from HP, but problem persists.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

See if you can run the scanner using XP's Scanner n Camera wizard ..
Programs >> Accessories >> Scanner n Camera wizard


----------



## Virago981 (Nov 30, 2006)

The scanner works with XP wizard but the XP wizard will not scan and write to anything but graphics file formats. I need it to scan into .doc and others.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You Got M$ Office ??
See Programs >> Office >> Office tools >> Microsoft Document Image Scanning or Imaging.

Don't think HP's scanner tools will OCR to a doc file ... only text.

Since XP worked ... Your Scanner Twain driver is working .. HP's software has problems (why am I not surprised)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Even though all my Puters n Scanners are HP .. I gave up on Image Zone a long time ago.
This is why I know all the work-arounds &#8230; But not how to fix it.

I remember that HP has an Image Zone removal tool &#8230; Back when I was fighting with it.
You didn&#8217;t say what scanner you have .. but maybe we need to look for HP&#8217;s IZ removal tool ..
Clean out the Image zone .. and try a reinstall.


----------



## Virago981 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks. Office tools works. I give up on HP Director. I've got what I needed now.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Great.
FWIW .. I've replaced Image n Fax viewer .. and HPIZ with the freeware Irfanview.
I also use Irfanview to run my HP scanner ... simpler than Scanner n Camera wiz.
If you're interested .. more info here >> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/
scanner tips at the bottom of the page ... But Irfanview can't do OCR

I do have my 2 year old HPIZ removal instructions and link .. 
But I'd prefer you get it again from HP .. In case things have changed.


----------

